# Perfect pony but too small ??? Help



## Beautysmum (28 August 2016)

Hi guys
I'm in need of your opinions please. My son is nearly 11 and a flimsy child. Well, he's had a horrible 2 years of constant bad luck with his ponies that absolutely shattered his confidence- to the point where he couldn't even hold a lead rope 6 months ago. His much adored pony was PTS and broke his heart. Then his next pony turned out to be a terrible head shaker. So it's been a very rocky road. But thankfully, we took a wonderful little mare on loan a month ago and he adores her. He's gone from being terrified on the lead rope to independently cantering over jumps- and he adores her. Her owner now wants to sell her, and she's worth every penny to us. However, she's only 12.2. My heart says to forget about the size and go for it as his confidence is the most important thing.  He doesn't look too big at the moment. What would you do?  Thanks


----------



## Red-1 (28 August 2016)

I guess that is all down to your financial situation, and how you will handle it when your son does grow too big.

If it is all fine at the moment than buy the pony, as long as you can plan for the next steps. Could you sell on? Retire? Keep 2 ponies? Loan?


----------



## Beautysmum (28 August 2016)

Red-1 said:



			I guess that is all down to your financial situation, and how you will handle it when your son does grow too big.

If it is all fine at the moment than buy the pony, as long as you can plan for the next steps. Could you sell on? Retire? Keep 2 ponies? Loan?
		
Click to expand...

That's not an issue. We already have 4 horses and it's not a financial issue. Also, the pony is only 9 and would never be wasted.


----------



## be positive (28 August 2016)

Children will always outgrown ponies so this needs to be taken into account when buying, buying one that fits now will mean it will be outgrown a little earlier but to me the pros outweigh the cons, you cannot put a price on safety and confidence, in a year he may well be a little too big but that year could be the difference between enjoying himself and giving up, go for it good ponies can be very hard to find if you let this one slip through your fingers you may regret it.


----------



## Beautysmum (28 August 2016)

Yes that's what I'm thinking to be honest. I would rather he be enjoying and progressing on a pony that he looks a bit leggy on that have him a nervous wreck again


----------



## ester (28 August 2016)

From what you have said I would buy her  absolutely, no question, confidence is precious.


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 August 2016)

if you can afford to buy it would be worth it to keep your son's confidence.  if this is a good safe reliable pony you should be able to sell on easily  once your son is too big ....


----------



## Clodagh (28 August 2016)

I would buy. So often you see people buying a bigger pony and it putting the child off, like buying a larger school uniform but a lot more risky!


----------



## Glittergirl83 (29 August 2016)

I would say definetly but follow your heart. You cannot put a price on the confidence your son will gain and by the sounds of it has already started to gain x


----------



## millikins (29 August 2016)

Beautysmum said:



			Yes that's what I'm thinking to be honest. I would rather he be enjoying and progressing on a pony that he looks a bit leggy on that have him a nervous wreck again
		
Click to expand...

Until your son becomes too heavy for the pony looking a bit leggy doesn't matter, hasn't held back WFP


----------



## Sukistokes2 (29 August 2016)

She sounds prefect ! Worth every penny. Confidence is such an easy thing to lose and then to regain!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (29 August 2016)

As a mother of an eight year old boy who had a confidence crisis at the beginning of the year I would say buy!


----------



## Fiona (29 August 2016)

I'm with the 'perfect ponies are hard to find' school of thought  though I accept that 11yo boys can have massive growth spurts at any time.....

As the pony is young, and presumably has no heath problems that would make it difficult to sell on or loan, then safety and suitability are by far the most important factors, and also it sounds like your son has fallen in love 

My son has a 10.2hh pony who is finely built and I have had to accept that she may only be with us for 12 months or so, but she is perfect for him at his stage, given his other pony (11.2 and solid) was too much for him out of the arena.

What about a pic of child and pony, if you want honest opinions on whether there is any potential for 'growing room'.....

Fiona


----------



## eggs (31 August 2016)

Definitely buy (and put bricks on your son's head!!).  I think it is vital that a child's pony fills them with confidence as the wrong pony could put him off for life.


----------



## Moobli (31 August 2016)

I am not as experienced with horses as many on here, but having bought a pony that was too much for one of my sons and he lost confidence because of it, I would say buy the confidence giver(if you can afford and have the room etc) - and quick, before someone else snaps her up


----------

